# Another question about no 2 - bedrooms



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are applying to adopt a second child, who will likely be unrelated to your first AC, what have you been told about bedrooms?

We have some flexibility in the way we arrange things in the house but ideally we'd like both Little Boy and any new child in the room next to ours, to start off with. We could totally rearrange and get rid of a lot of stuff, lose a study area completely, and have another bedroom on the same floor, or have another child bedroom in the attic easily (our plan was really to move one of them up there when they are old enough).

Has anyone been told that unrelated children can share bedrooms when they are little? (if they were small enough, they could go in our bedroom, I know)


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Both LAs we have dealt with have always said each child needs their own bedroom.  I've known siblings to share a room to help them settle but the adoptive home has still had to have a bedroom for each child.
OT x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, I think most other people have been told that too from what I've heard.
Oh well, well need to think how we'd handle it I suppose!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya


i was really concerned about the question of bedrooms when going thru the hs process. our LA never had any issues with our adoptive children sharing a room - but in saying that, our 2 are full siblings so not sure if that was why? 


hope you get things worked out xxx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

It will be why, bio siblings can share depending on age and gender.
As our little boy is from overseas we won't be adopting a bio sibling!


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,


Our boys have shared a room since ds2 came home, and they are not genetically related. We had a spare bedroom but ds1 wanted ds2 to share his room, so sws said it was fine.


Xruthie


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Ruthie - sounds like it might be good to leave things as they are but saying we'll be open to having separate bedrooms if necessary.


----------

